
The Strange Beauty of Paleo Art - prismatic
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/10/paleo-art-is-a-thing/408829/?single_page=true
======
HerpDerpLerp
The headline is "The Artists Who Paint Dinosaurs"

Dinosaurs died out 66 million years ago. The Paleolithic period was approx 3
million years ago to 11,000 years ago.

Bad op re-titling it! but nice pictures.

------
cousin_it
I've been a fan of Stålenhag for years. He paints everything well, not just
dinosaurs. Another good artist in a similar vein is Jakub Rozalski.

